# X fonts

## UnoSD

Salve a tutti.

Su Fedora avevo dei font (per la precisione -urw-urw gothic l-semibold-......) che non riesco più a trovare su Gentoo, c'è un modo di copiarli?

Che differenza c'è tra i font (ttf, fon, e altri...) e quelli che vedo con xlsfonts?

Grazie.

----------

## djinnZ

eix media-fonts/*

a naso direi liberation-fonts o urw-fonts od in alternativa te li copi direttamente dalla fedora (o ti scrivi un ebuild che li prenda dai pacchetti della fedora).

----------

## UnoSD

Ma dove li trovo? Che formato sono? Estensione?

eix?

----------

## ago

 *UnoSD wrote:*   

> eix?

 

Peccato che  non hai già eix, altrimenti dare una cosa tipo 

```
eix eix
```

 sarebbe stato togo  :Razz: 

----------

## UnoSD

Ho visto cos'è eix, ma più che altro mi serve sapere come copiare i font da Fedora...

----------

## UnoSD

```
* media-fonts/acroread-asianfonts

     Available versions:  9.1!m!s {linguas_ja linguas_ko linguas_zh_CN linguas_zh_TW minimal}

     Homepage:            http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/acrrasianfontpack.html

     Description:         Asian and Extended Language Font Packs used by Adobe Reader

* media-fonts/adi-dsp-fonts

     Available versions:  1 {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.analog.com/

     Description:         Analog Devices DSP Fonts

* media-fonts/alee-fonts

     Available versions:  12 {X}

     Homepage:            http://packages.debian.org/unstable/x11/ttf-alee

     Description:         A Lee's Hangul truetype fonts

* media-fonts/anonymous-pro

     Available versions:  ~1.001!b!s ~1.002!b!s {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.ms-studio.com/FontSales/anonymouspro.html

     Description:         Monospaced truetype font designed with coding in mind

* media-fonts/aquafont

     Available versions:  2.7-r2!b!s ~2.7-r3!b!s 2.7-r4!b!s {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.geocities.jp/teardrops_in_aquablue/

     Description:         Handwritten Japanese fixed-width TrueType font

* media-fonts/aquapfont

     Available versions:  2.6!b!s 2.6-r1!b!s 2.6-r2!b!s {X}

     Homepage:            http://aquablue.milkcafe.to/

     Description:         Very pretty Japanese proportional truetype font

* media-fonts/arabeyes-fonts

     Available versions:  2.0 {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.arabeyes.org/project.php?proj=Khotot

     Description:         Arabeyes Arabic TrueType fonts

* media-fonts/arkpandora

     Available versions:  2.04 {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.users.bigpond.net.au/gavindi/

     Description:         Arkpandora MS-TTF replacement font pack

* media-fonts/arphicfonts

     Available versions:  0.1.20060928!b!s 0.2.20080216.1!b!s {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.arphic.com.tw/ http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/CJKUnifonts

     Description:         Chinese TrueType Arphic Fonts

* media-fonts/artwiz-aleczapka-en

     Available versions:  1.3 {X}

     Homepage:            http://artwizaleczapka.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Artwiz Aleczapko fonts

* media-fonts/artwiz-latin1

     Available versions:  1.1 {X}

     Homepage:            http://artwiz-latin1.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         A set of improved Artwiz fonts with bold and full ISO-8859-1 support

* media-fonts/baekmuk-fonts

     Available versions:  2.2-r2!b!s {X unicode}

     Homepage:            http://kldp.net/projects/baekmuk/

     Description:         Korean Baekmuk Font

* media-fonts/bitstream-cyberbit

     Available versions:  2.0!m!d {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.bitstream.com/

     Description:         Cyberbit Unicode (including CJK) font

* media-fonts/cantarell

     Available versions:  ~0.0.6 {X}

     Homepage:            http://live.gnome.org/CantarellFonts

     Description:         Cantarell fonts, default fontset for GNOME Shell

* media-fonts/cardo

     Available versions:  0.98!m {X}

     Homepage:            http://scholarsfonts.net/cardofnt.html

     Description:         Unicode font for classicists, medievalists and linguists

* media-fonts/cheapskatefonts

     Available versions:  1.0 {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.dustismo.com/site/fonts.html

     Description:         Dustismo's decorative font collection

* media-fonts/cm-unicode

     Available versions:  ~0.7.0 {X}

     Homepage:            http://cm-unicode.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Computer Modern Unicode fonts

[I] media-fonts/corefonts

     Available versions:  1-r4 ~1-r5 ~1-r6 {X}

     Installed versions:  1-r4(13:57:42 07/07/2011)(X)

     Homepage:            http://corefonts.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Microsoft's TrueType core fonts

* media-fonts/cronyx-fonts

     Available versions:  2.3.1-r2

     Homepage:            http://koi8.pp.ru/frame.html?xwin.html#xwin_fonts

     Description:         Cronyx Cyrillic bitmap fonts for X

* media-fonts/culmus

     Available versions:  0.104-r1 ~0.105-r1 ~0.105-r2 ~0.110 0.120 ~0.120-r1 {X ancient fancy fontforge taamey}

     Homepage:            http://culmus.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Hebrew Type1 fonts

* media-fonts/culmus-ancient

     Available versions:  0.05.1 0.06.1 {X fontforge}

     Homepage:            http://culmus.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Ancient Semitic Scripts

* media-fonts/dejavu

     Available versions:  2.30 2.32 ~2.33 {X fontforge}

     Homepage:            http://dejavu.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         DejaVu fonts, bitstream vera with ISO-8859-2 characters

* media-fonts/dina

     Available versions:  2.89 {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.donationcoder.com/Software/Jibz/Dina/index.html

     Description:         A monospace bitmap font, primarily aimed at programmers

* media-fonts/droid

     Available versions:  112_p1 113-r1 {X}

     Homepage:            http://code.google.com/android/RELEASENOTES.html http://www.cosmix.org/software/

     Description:         Font family from Google's Android project

* media-fonts/efont-unicode

     Available versions:  0.4.2-r1!b!s {X}

     Homepage:            http://openlab.jp/efont/unicode/

     Description:         The /efont/ Unicode Bitmap Fonts

* media-fonts/ekushey-bangla-fonts

     Available versions:  20070420 {X}

     Homepage:            http://ekushey.org/index.php/page/otf_bangla_fonts

     Description:         A collection of Free fonts for the Bangla (Bengali) script

[I] media-fonts/encodings

     Available versions:  1.0.4

     Installed versions:  1.0.4(17:11:02 02/07/2011)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org font encodings

* media-fonts/essays1743

     Available versions:  1.0 ~1.203.1 {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.thibault.org/fonts/essays/

     Description:         John Stracke's Essays 1743 font

* media-fonts/exljbris-free

     Available versions:  ~20100320!m {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.josbuivenga.demon.nl/

     Description:         Beautiful free fonts from exljbris Font Foundry

* media-fonts/farsi-fonts

     Available versions:  0.4 {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.farsiweb.ir/wiki/Products/PersianFonts

     Description:         Farsi (Persian) Unicode fonts

* media-fonts/fgdc-emergency

     Available versions:  ~2.20 {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.fgdc.gov/HSWG/

     Description:         FGDC Emergency Response Symbology Prototype

[I] media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi

     Available versions:  1.0.3 {X nls}

     Installed versions:  1.0.3(15:31:14 17/07/2011)(X nls)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Adobe bitmap fonts

* media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi

     Available versions:  1.0.3 {X nls}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Adobe bitmap fonts

* media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-100dpi

     Available versions:  1.0.4 {X nls}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Adobe Utopia bitmap fonts

* media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-75dpi

     Available versions:  1.0.4 {X nls}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Adobe Utopia bitmap fonts

[I] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1

     Available versions:  1.0.4 {X}

     Installed versions:  1.0.4(14:19:13 07/07/2011)(X)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Adobe Utopia Type 1 fonts

[I] media-fonts/font-alias

     Available versions:  1.0.3

     Installed versions:  1.0.3(13:26:24 07/07/2011)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org font aliases

* media-fonts/font-arabic-misc

     Available versions:  1.0.3 {X nls}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org arabic bitmap fonts

* media-fonts/font-bh-100dpi

     Available versions:  1.0.3 {X nls}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Bigelow & Holmes bitmap fonts

* media-fonts/font-bh-75dpi

     Available versions:  1.0.3 {X nls}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Bigelow & Holmes bitmap fonts

* media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi

     Available versions:  1.0.3 {X nls}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Bigelow & Holmes Lucida bitmap fonts

* media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi

     Available versions:  1.0.3 {X nls}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Bigelow & Holmes Lucida bitmap fonts

* media-fonts/font-bh-ttf

     Available versions:  1.0.3 {X}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Bigelow & Holmes TrueType fonts

* media-fonts/font-bh-type1

     Available versions:  1.0.3 {X}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Bigelow & Holmes Type 1 fonts

* media-fonts/font-bitstream-100dpi

     Available versions:  1.0.3 {X nls}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Bitstream bitmap fonts

* media-fonts/font-bitstream-75dpi

     Available versions:  1.0.3 {X nls}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Bitstream bitmap fonts

* media-fonts/font-bitstream-speedo

     Available versions:  1.0.2 {X}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Bitstream Speedo fonts

* media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1

     Available versions:  1.0.3 {X}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Bitstream Type 1 fonts

* media-fonts/font-cronyx-cyrillic

     Available versions:  1.0.3 {X nls}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Cronyx cyrillic fonts

* media-fonts/font-cursor-misc

     Available versions:  1.0.3 {X nls}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org cursor font

* media-fonts/font-daewoo-misc

     Available versions:  1.0.3 {X nls}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Daewoo fonts

* media-fonts/font-dec-misc

     Available versions:  1.0.3 {X nls}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org DEC fonts

* media-fonts/font-ibm-type1

     Available versions:  1.0.3 {X}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org IBM Courier font

* media-fonts/font-isas-misc

     Available versions:  1.0.3 {X nls}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org the Institute of Software, Academia Sinica (chinese) fonts

* media-fonts/font-jis-misc

     Available versions:  1.0.3 {X nls}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org JIS (japanese) fonts

* media-fonts/font-micro-misc

     Available versions:  1.0.3 {X nls}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org micro-misc font

* media-fonts/font-misc-cyrillic

     Available versions:  1.0.3 {X nls}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org misc-cyrillic fonts

* media-fonts/font-misc-ethiopic

     Available versions:  1.0.3 {X}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Miscellaneous Ethiopic fonts

* media-fonts/font-misc-meltho

     Available versions:  1.0.3 {X}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Syriac fonts

[I] media-fonts/font-misc-misc

     Available versions:  1.1.2 {X nls}

     Installed versions:  1.1.2(13:26:35 07/07/2011)(X nls)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org miscellaneous fonts

* media-fonts/font-mutt-misc

     Available versions:  1.0.3 {X nls}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org ClearlyU fonts

* media-fonts/font-schumacher-misc

     Available versions:  1.1.2 {X nls}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Schumacher fonts

* media-fonts/font-screen-cyrillic

     Available versions:  1.0.4 {X nls}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Screen cyrillic fonts

* media-fonts/font-sony-misc

     Available versions:  1.0.3 {X nls}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Sony fonts

* media-fonts/font-sun-misc

     Available versions:  1.0.3 {X nls}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Sun fonts

[I] media-fonts/font-util

     Available versions:  1.2.0

     Installed versions:  1.2.0(17:05:17 02/07/2011)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org font utilities

* media-fonts/font-winitzki-cyrillic

     Available versions:  1.0.3 {X nls}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Winitzki cyrillic font

* media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1

     Available versions:  1.0.4 {X}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org XFree86 Type 1 font

* media-fonts/free-bangla-font

     Available versions:  0.2 {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.nongnu.org/freebangfont/index.html

     Description:         Unicode compliant Open Type Bangla fonts

* media-fonts/freefont-ttf

     Available versions:  20090104!b!s ~20100919!b!s {X}

     Homepage:            http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/freefont/

     Description:         TrueType Unicode fonts from the Free UCS Outline Fonts Project

* media-fonts/freefonts

     Available versions:  0.10-r3 {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.gimp.org

     Description:         A Collection of Free Type1 Fonts

* media-fonts/fs-fonts

     Available versions:  ~0.1_alpha3!b!s {X}

     Homepage:            http://x-tt.sourceforge.jp/fs_fonts/

     Description:         Japanese TrueType fonts designed for screen and print

* media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-other

     Available versions:  6.0

     Homepage:            http://www.cups.org/

     Description:         Ghostscript Extra Fonts

* media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std

     Available versions:  ~6.0 8.11

     Homepage:            http://www.cups.org/

     Description:         Ghostscript Standard Fonts

* media-fonts/heuristica

     Available versions:  ~0.2.1 {X}

     Homepage:            http://code.google.com/p/evristika/

     Description:         A font based on Adobe Utopia

* media-fonts/hkscs-ming

     Available versions:  ~1.0_pre20030919-r1!m!b!s {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.info.gov.hk/digital21/eng/hkscs/hkscs_iso.html

     Description:         Hong Kong SAR Government Official Reference Chinese Font that implements ISO10646 and HKSCS-2001

* media-fonts/hunkyfonts

     Available versions:  0.3.1 {X}

     Homepage:            http://sourceforge.net/projects/hunkyfonts/

     Description:         Hunky Fonts are free TrueType fonts based on Bitstream's Vera fonts with additional letters.

* media-fonts/inconsolata

     Available versions:  20090222!b!s {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.levien.com/type/myfonts/inconsolata.html

     Description:         A beautiful sans-serif monotype font designed for code listings

* media-fonts/intlfonts

     Available versions:  1.2.1 {X bdf}

     Homepage:            http://www.gnu.org/directory/intlfonts.html

     Description:         International X11 fixed fonts

* media-fonts/ipamonafont

     Available versions:  1.0.8!m {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.geocities.jp/ipa_mona/index.html

     Description:         Hacked version of IPA fonts, which is suitable for browsing 2ch

* media-fonts/ja-ipafonts

     Available versions:  003.02-r1!b!s ~003.03!b!s {X}

     Homepage:            http://ossipedia.ipa.go.jp/ipafont/

     Description:         Japanese TrueType fonts developed by IPA (Information-technology Promotion Agency, Japan)

* media-fonts/jisx0213-fonts

     Available versions:  20040425-r2!b!s {X}

     Homepage:            http://www12.ocn.ne.jp/~imamura/jisx0213.html

     Description:         Japanese fixed fonts that cover JIS0213 charset

* media-fonts/jsmath

     Available versions:  ~1.0 {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.math.union.edu/~dpvc/jsMath/

     Description:         Raster fonts for jsmath

* media-fonts/jsmath-extra-dark

     Available versions:  ~1.0 {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.math.union.edu/~dpvc/jsMath/download/extra-fonts/

     Description:         Extra raster fonts for jsmath, dark version

* media-fonts/jsmath-extra-light

     Available versions:  ~1.0 {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.math.union.edu/~dpvc/jsMath/download/extra-fonts/

     Description:         Extra raster fonts for jsmath, light version

* media-fonts/kacst-fonts

     Available versions:  1.6.2 ~2.0 {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.arabeyes.org/project.php?proj=Khotot

     Description:         KACST Arabic TrueType Fonts

* media-fonts/kanjistrokeorders

     Available versions:  2.012!b!s ~2.013!b!s ~2.014!b!s ~2.015!b!s ~2.016!b!s {X}

     Homepage:            http://sites.google.com/site/nihilistorguk/

     Description:         font to view stroke order diagrams for Kanji, Kana and etc

* media-fonts/khmer

     Available versions:  5.0-r1 {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.khmeros.info/drupal/?q=en/download/fonts

     Description:         Fonts for the Khmer language of Cambodia

* media-fonts/kochi-substitute

     Available versions:  20030809-r3!b!s {X}

     Homepage:            http://efont.sourceforge.jp/

     Description:         Kochi Japanese TrueType fonts with Wadalab Fonts

* media-fonts/konfont

     Available versions:  0.1!b!s

     Homepage:            http://packages.debian.org/stable/utils/konfont

     Description:         Fontset for KON2

* media-fonts/lfpfonts-fix

     Available versions:  0.83-r2!b!s {X}

     Homepage:            http://sourceforge.net/projects/xfonts/

     Description:         Linux Font Project fixed-width fonts

* media-fonts/lfpfonts-var

     Available versions:  0.84!b!s {X}

     Homepage:            http://sourceforge.net/projects/xfonts/

     Description:         Linux Font Project variable-width fonts

* media-fonts/liberation-fonts

     Available versions:  1.04 1.05 ~1.06.0.20100721-r1 {X fontforge}

     Homepage:            https://fedorahosted.org/liberation-fonts

     Description:         A GPL-2 Helvetica/Times/Courier replacement TrueType font set, courtesy of Red Hat

* media-fonts/libertine-ttf

     Available versions:  4.4.1 4.7.5 ~5.1.3.20110615 {X}

     Homepage:            http://linuxlibertine.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         OpenType fonts from the Linux Libertine Open Fonts Project

* media-fonts/lohit-fonts

     Available versions:  2.2.1!b!t 2.3.8!b!t ~2.4.2!b!t {X}

     Homepage:            https://fedorahosted.org/lohit

     Description:         The Lohit family of Indic fonts

* media-fonts/mathematica-fonts

     Available versions:  7.0!m!b!s {X}

     Homepage:            http://support.wolfram.com/technotes/latestfonts.en.html

     Description:         Mathematica's Fonts for MathML

* media-fonts/mgopen

     Available versions:  ~1.0 ~1.1 {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.zvr.gr/typo/mgopen/index

     Description:         Magenta MgOpen Typeface Collection for Modern Greek.

* media-fonts/mikachan-font-otf

     Available versions:  9.1-r1!b!s {X}

     Homepage:            http://mikachan-font.com/

     Description:         Mikachan Japanese TrueType Collection fonts

* media-fonts/mikachan-font-ttc

     Available versions:  9.1!b!s {X}

     Homepage:            http://mikachan-font.com/

     Description:         Mikachan Japanese TrueType Collection fonts

* media-fonts/mikachan-font-ttf

     Available versions:  8.9-r2!b!s {X}

     Homepage:            http://mikachan-font.com/

     Description:         Mikachan Japanese TrueType fonts

* media-fonts/monafont

     Available versions:  2.90-r2!b!s {X truetype}

     Homepage:            http://monafont.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Japanese bitmap and TrueType fonts suitable for browsing 2ch

* media-fonts/montecarlo

     Available versions:  ~0 {X bdf}

     Homepage:            http://www.bok.net/MonteCarlo/

     Description:         monospace font, created by programmers, for programmers.

* media-fonts/mplus-fonts

     Available versions:  2.2.4!b!s {X}

     Homepage:            http://mplus-fonts.sourceforge.jp/

     Description:         M+ Japanese bitmap fonts

* media-fonts/mplus-outline-fonts

     Available versions:  0_pre030-r1!b!s ~0_pre037!b!s ~0_pre040!b!s {X ipafont}

     Homepage:            http://mplus-fonts.sourceforge.jp/ https://sourceforge.jp/projects/opfc/

     Description:         M+ Japanese outline fonts with IPA font

* media-fonts/nanumfont

     Available versions:  2.0!b!s ~2.0-r1!b!s {X}

     Homepage:            http://dev.naver.com/projects/nanumfont

     Description:         Korean monospace font distributed by NHN

* media-fonts/nepali-fonts

     Available versions:  1-r1 {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.mpp.org.np/ http://www.nepali.info/ http://www.nepalipost.com/ http://www.moics.gov.np/download/fonts.html

     Description:         a collection of fonts for Nepali users

* media-fonts/oldstandard

     Available versions:  2.0.2 ~2.2 {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.thessalonica.org.ru/en/fonts.html

     Description:         Old Standard - font with wide range of Latin, Greek and Cyrillic characters

* media-fonts/opendesktop-fonts

     Available versions:  1.4.2 {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.opendesktop.org.tw/

     Description:         Chinese TrueType Fonts

* media-fonts/oto

     Available versions:  ~0.4 ~0.5

     Homepage:            http://sourceforge.net/projects/oto/

     Description:         Open Type Organizer

* media-fonts/paratype

     Available versions:  ~1 {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.paratype.com/public/

     Description:         ParaType font collection for languages of Russia

* media-fonts/pcf2bdf

     Available versions:  1.04-r1

     Homepage:            http://www.tsg.ne.jp/GANA/S/pcf2bdf/

     Description:         Converts PCF fonts to BDF fonts

* media-fonts/pigiarniq

     Available versions:  1 {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.gov.nu.ca/english/font/

     Description:         Nunavut's official Inuktitut font

* media-fonts/pothana2k

     Available versions:  ~2006-r1 {X doc}

     Homepage:            http://www.kavya-nandanam.com/

     Description:         Pothana 2000 and Vemana fonts for the Telugu script

* media-fonts/proggy-fonts

     Available versions:  1 {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.proggyfonts.com/

     Description:         A set of monospaced bitmap programming fonts

* media-fonts/sazanami

     Available versions:  20040629!b!s {X}

     Homepage:            http://efont.sourceforge.jp/

     Description:         Sazanami Japanese TrueType fonts

* media-fonts/sgi-fonts

     Available versions:  1.0 {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.suse.com/us/private/products/suse_linux/prof/packages_professional/sgi-fonts.html

     Description:         SGI fonts collection

* media-fonts/shinonome

     Available versions:  0.9.11!b!s {X}

     Homepage:            http://openlab.jp/efont/shinonome/

     Description:         Japanese bitmap fonts for X

* media-fonts/sil-abyssinica

     Available versions:  1.0 {X doc}

     Homepage:            http://scripts.sil.org/AbyssinicaSIL

     Description:         SIL Opentype Unicode fonts for Ethiopic languages

* media-fonts/sil-arabicfonts

     Available versions:  1.0 {X}

     Homepage:            http://scripts.sil.org/ArabicFonts

     Description:         SIL Opentype Unicode fonts for Arabic Languages

* media-fonts/sil-charis

     Available versions:  4.106 {X +compact doc}

     Homepage:            http://scripts.sil.org/CharisSILfont

     Description:         SIL Charis - SIL fonts for Roman and Cyrillic languages

* media-fonts/sil-doulos

     Available versions:  4.100.0 4.104 ~4.106 {X doc}

     Homepage:            http://scripts.sil.org/DoulosSILfont

     Description:         SIL Doulos - SIL font for Roman and Cyrillic Languages

* media-fonts/sil-ezra

     Available versions:  2.51 {X doc}

     Homepage:            http://scripts.sil.org/EzraSIL_Home

     Description:         SIL Ezra - Unicode Opentype fonts for Biblical Hebrew

* media-fonts/sil-galatia

     Available versions:  2.01 ~2.1 {X doc}

     Homepage:            http://scripts.sil.org/SILgrkuni

     Description:         The Galatia SIL Greek Unicode Fonts package

* media-fonts/sil-gentium

     Available versions:  1.0.2 {X doc}

     Homepage:            http://scripts.sil.org/gentium

     Description:         SIL Gentium Unicode font for Latin and Greek languages.

* media-fonts/sil-padauk

     Available versions:  2.4 {X}

     Homepage:            http://scripts.sil.org/padauk

     Description:         SIL Padauk - SIL fonts for Myanmar

* media-fonts/stix-fonts

     Available versions:  1.0.0-r1!b!s {X doc}

     Homepage:            http://www.stixfonts.org/

     Description:         Comprehensive OpenType font set of mathematical symbols and alphabets

* media-fonts/takao-fonts

     Available versions:  ~003.01.20100214.1!b!s ~003.02.01!b!s {X}

     Homepage:            https://launchpad.net/takao-fonts

     Description:         A community developed derivatives of IPA Fonts

* media-fonts/tengwar-fonts

     Available versions:  1.9d {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.tengwar.art.pl/ktt/en/download.php

     Description:         Tengwar - the Elvish letters, created by Feanor and described by J.R.R.Tolkien)

* media-fonts/terminus-font

     Available versions:  4.30 ~4.32 ~4.35 {X a-like-o bolddiag +pcf +psf quote raw-font-data ru-dv +ru-g ru-i ru-k width}

     Homepage:            http://terminus-font.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         A clean fixed font for the console and X11

* media-fonts/texcm-ttf

     Available versions:  1.0 {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.mozilla.org/projects/mathml/fonts/

     Description:         TeX's Computer Modern Fonts for MathML

* media-fonts/thaifonts-scalable

     Available versions:  0.4.10 ~0.4.13 {X}

     Homepage:            http://linux.thai.net/projects/thaifonts-scalable

     Description:         A collection of Free fonts for Thai

* media-fonts/tibetan-machine-font

     Available versions:  1.901 {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.thdl.org/

     Description:         Fonts for the Tibetan and Himalayan languages

* media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera

     Available versions:  1.10-r3 {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/fonts/

     Description:         Bitstream Vera font family

* media-fonts/ubuntu-font-family

     Available versions:  ~0.70.1 0.71.2 {X}

     Homepage:            http://font.ubuntu.com/

     Description:         A set of matching libre/open fonts funded by Canonical

* media-fonts/umeplus-fonts

     Available versions:  20090604!b!s ~20090918a!b!s ~20100106!b!s {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.geocities.jp/ep3797/modified_fonts_01.html

     Description:         UmePlus fonts are modified Ume and M+ fonts for Japanese

* media-fonts/unfonts

     Available versions:  1.0.2_pre080608!b!s 1.0.2_pre080608-r1!b!s {X}

     Homepage:            http://kldp.net/projects/unfonts/

     Description:         Korean Un fonts collection

* media-fonts/unfonts-extra

     Available versions:  1.0.2_pre080608!b!s 1.0.2_pre080608-r1!b!s {X}

     Homepage:            http://kldp.net/projects/unfonts/

     Description:         Korean Un fonts extras collection

* media-fonts/unifont

     Available versions:  1.0-r4!b!s ~5.1.20080914 {X}

     Homepage:            http://unifoundry.com/

     Description:         GNU Unifont - a Pan-Unicode X11 bitmap iso10646 font

[I] media-fonts/urw-fonts

     Available versions:  2.4.6 2.4.9 {X}

     Installed versions:  2.4.9(13:38:13 07/07/2011)(X)

     Homepage:            http://www.urwpp.de/

     Description:         free good quality fonts gpl'd by URW++

[I] media-fonts/urwvn-fonts

     Available versions:  3.05 {X}

     Installed versions:  3.05(14:09:22 07/07/2011)(X)

     Homepage:            http://vntex.sf.net

     Description:         fonts gpl'd by Han The Thanh, based on URW++ fonts with Vietnamese glyphs added

* media-fonts/vc-fonts

     Available versions:  20020207-r2!b!s {X}

     Homepage:            http://vico.kleinplanet.de/

     Description:         Vico bitmap Fonts

* media-fonts/vdrsymbols-ttf

     Available versions:  20080905 20100612 {X}

     Homepage:            http://andreas.vdr-developer.org/fonts/

     Description:         Font that contains symbols needed for VDR

[I] media-fonts/vlgothic

     Available versions:  20090811 ~20101218 ~20110414 {X}

     Installed versions:  20090811(14:17:07 07/07/2011)(X)

     Homepage:            http://dicey.org/vlgothic/

     Description:         Japanese TrueType font from Vine Linux

* media-fonts/webby-fonts

     Available versions:  1 {X}

     Homepage:            http://www.proggyfonts.com/

     Description:         A small proportional bitmap font for use in webpages

* media-fonts/wqy-bitmapfont

     Available versions:  0.9.9_p0!b!s {X}

     Homepage:            http://wqy.sourceforge.net/en/

     Description:         WenQuanYi Bitmap Song CJK font

* media-fonts/wqy-microhei

     Available versions:  0.2.0_beta!b!s {X}

     Homepage:            http://wqy.sourceforge.net/en/

     Description:         A droid derived Sans-Serif style CJK font

* media-fonts/wqy-unibit

     Available versions:  1.1.0_p1!b!s {X}

     Homepage:            http://wenq.org/enindex.cgi

     Description:         WenQuanYi Unibit CJK font

* media-fonts/wqy-zenhei

     Available versions:  0.8.38-r1!b!s ~0.9.45!b!s {X}

     Homepage:            http://wqy.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/enindex.cgi?ZenHei(en)

     Description:         WenQuanYi Hei-Ti Style (sans-serif) Chinese outline font

* media-fonts/x11fonts-jmk

     Available versions:  3.0-r1

     Homepage:            http://www.jmknoble.net/fonts/

     Description:         This package contains character-cell fonts for use with X.

* media-fonts/zh-kcfonts

     Available versions:  1.05-r2!b!s 1.05-r3!b!s {X}

     Homepage:            http://freebsd.sinica.edu.tw/

     Description:         Kuo Chauo Chinese Fonts collection in BIG5 encoding

Found 150 matches.
```

----------

## ago

 :Shocked: 

```
eix --only-names | grep media-fonts
```

----------

## UnoSD

media-fonts/acroread-asianfonts

media-fonts/adi-dsp-fonts

media-fonts/alee-fonts

media-fonts/anonymous-pro

media-fonts/aquafont

media-fonts/aquapfont

media-fonts/arabeyes-fonts

media-fonts/arkpandora

media-fonts/arphicfonts

media-fonts/artwiz-aleczapka-en

media-fonts/artwiz-latin1

media-fonts/baekmuk-fonts

media-fonts/bitstream-cyberbit

media-fonts/cantarell

media-fonts/cardo

media-fonts/cheapskatefonts

media-fonts/cm-unicode

media-fonts/corefonts

media-fonts/cronyx-fonts

media-fonts/culmus

media-fonts/culmus-ancient

media-fonts/dejavu

media-fonts/dina

media-fonts/droid

media-fonts/efont-unicode

media-fonts/ekushey-bangla-fonts

media-fonts/encodings

media-fonts/essays1743

media-fonts/exljbris-free

media-fonts/farsi-fonts

media-fonts/fgdc-emergency

media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-100dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-75dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1

media-fonts/font-alias

media-fonts/font-arabic-misc

media-fonts/font-bh-100dpi

media-fonts/font-bh-75dpi

media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi

media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi

media-fonts/font-bh-ttf

media-fonts/font-bh-type1

media-fonts/font-bitstream-100dpi

media-fonts/font-bitstream-75dpi

media-fonts/font-bitstream-speedo

media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1

media-fonts/font-cronyx-cyrillic

media-fonts/font-cursor-misc

media-fonts/font-daewoo-misc

media-fonts/font-dec-misc

media-fonts/font-ibm-type1

media-fonts/font-isas-misc

media-fonts/font-jis-misc

media-fonts/font-micro-misc

media-fonts/font-misc-cyrillic

media-fonts/font-misc-ethiopic

media-fonts/font-misc-meltho

media-fonts/font-misc-misc

media-fonts/font-mutt-misc

media-fonts/font-schumacher-misc

media-fonts/font-screen-cyrillic

media-fonts/font-sony-misc

media-fonts/font-sun-misc

media-fonts/font-util

media-fonts/font-winitzki-cyrillic

media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1

media-fonts/free-bangla-font

media-fonts/freefont-ttf

media-fonts/freefonts

media-fonts/fs-fonts

media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-other

media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std

media-fonts/heuristica

media-fonts/hkscs-ming

media-fonts/hunkyfonts

media-fonts/inconsolata

media-fonts/intlfonts

media-fonts/ipamonafont

media-fonts/ja-ipafonts

media-fonts/jisx0213-fonts

media-fonts/jsmath

media-fonts/jsmath-extra-dark

media-fonts/jsmath-extra-light

media-fonts/kacst-fonts

media-fonts/kanjistrokeorders

media-fonts/khmer

media-fonts/kochi-substitute

media-fonts/konfont

media-fonts/lfpfonts-fix

media-fonts/lfpfonts-var

media-fonts/liberation-fonts

media-fonts/libertine-ttf

media-fonts/lohit-fonts

media-fonts/mathematica-fonts

media-fonts/mgopen

media-fonts/mikachan-font-otf

media-fonts/mikachan-font-ttc

media-fonts/mikachan-font-ttf

media-fonts/monafont

media-fonts/montecarlo

media-fonts/mplus-fonts

media-fonts/mplus-outline-fonts

media-fonts/nanumfont

media-fonts/nepali-fonts

media-fonts/oldstandard

media-fonts/opendesktop-fonts

media-fonts/oto

media-fonts/paratype

media-fonts/pcf2bdf

media-fonts/pigiarniq

media-fonts/pothana2k

media-fonts/proggy-fonts

media-fonts/sazanami

media-fonts/sgi-fonts

media-fonts/shinonome

media-fonts/sil-abyssinica

media-fonts/sil-arabicfonts

media-fonts/sil-charis

media-fonts/sil-doulos

media-fonts/sil-ezra

media-fonts/sil-galatia

media-fonts/sil-gentium

media-fonts/sil-padauk

media-fonts/stix-fonts

media-fonts/takao-fonts

media-fonts/tengwar-fonts

media-fonts/terminus-font

media-fonts/texcm-ttf

media-fonts/thaifonts-scalable

media-fonts/tibetan-machine-font

media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera

media-fonts/ubuntu-font-family

media-fonts/umeplus-fonts

media-fonts/unfonts

media-fonts/unfonts-extra

media-fonts/unifont

media-fonts/urw-fonts

media-fonts/urwvn-fonts

media-fonts/vc-fonts

media-fonts/vdrsymbols-ttf

media-fonts/vlgothic

media-fonts/webby-fonts

media-fonts/wqy-bitmapfont

media-fonts/wqy-microhei

media-fonts/wqy-unibit

media-fonts/wqy-zenhei

media-fonts/x11fonts-jmk

media-fonts/zh-kcfonts

Cmq più che trovare quel font mi piacerebbe capirci qualcosa sui font di X... Dove si trovano? Che formato sono?[/code]

----------

## cloc3

 *UnoSD wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  che lista:evita liste inutili che rendono i lleggibili i post 
> 
> Cmq più che trovare quel font mi piacerebbe capirci qualcosa sui font di X... Dove si trovano? Che formato sono?

 

```

~ $ less $(qlist $(eix --only-names -I| grep media-fonts)|grep "\.afm"|tail -n1)

```

----------

## UnoSD

Molto interessante "qlist" ma funziona solo con i pacchetti installati, vero?

----------

## cloc3

 *UnoSD wrote:*   

> "qlist" ma funziona solo con i pacchetti installati, vero?

 

prendere che portage distribuisca un database con tutti i file di tutte le applicazioni gentoo sarebbe un po' troppo.

qlist accede ai dati della tua configurazione locale.

----------

## UnoSD

Fedora lo faceva...

...ed era davvero utilissimo! Per trovare librerie mancanti e altro...

----------

## cloc3

 *UnoSD wrote:*   

> Fedora lo faceva...
> 
> ...ed era davvero utilissimo! Per trovare librerie mancanti e altro...

 

ma Fedora distribuisce binari.

due pacchetti gentoo, compilati con flag diverse, contengono file differenti.

in ogni caso, il download in locale di una mole così corposa di informazioni potrebbe trasformarsi in uno svantaggio per l'utente.

può essere che fedora utilizzi una sorta di servizio di rete capace di consultare un database remoto per ogni singola richiesta relativa a paccehtti non installati localmente. se ti è possible, prova a verificare se è così.

----------

## UnoSD

 *Quote:*   

> ma Fedora distribuisce binari.
> 
> due pacchetti gentoo, compilati con flag diverse, contengono file differenti.
> 
> in ogni caso, il download in locale di una mole così corposa di informazioni potrebbe trasformarsi in uno svantaggio per l'utente.
> ...

 

Di questo già ne parlammo, e sicuramente il database di Fedora non sarà locale. Però potrebbero farne uno anche su Gentoo con i file che sicuramente vengono compilati e installati a prescindere dalle USE flag... Sarebbe davvero utile...

----------

